# Sales Policies and Sales Contracts...



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Okay....I am wanting to make a Sales Policy for my website and a Sales Contract. I need some ideas, like how to word it and stuff like that. If you wouldn't mind posting yours, I would greatly appreciate it!  Also, please let me know if you would mind if I use yours or use bits and pieces of your Sales Policy and Sales Contract.  

Thanks!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't have a contract, but I have a policy, it is still under construction but it gives you an idea...

http://muddycreekgoats.com/Page-Policies.html

Oh and I don't mind if you use parts of mine.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

there is a terms of sale on my breeding page of my website.


beth


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a sales policy...I am sure there are things that I forgot but here is mine.

http://www.ddsmajesticfaintingfarm.com/ ... policy.htm


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks guys! Keep them coming!

I'm getting ideas...I think I may also try to include ADGA's Recommended Trade Practices For Members, too.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have part of mine on my website but the complete policy I can e-mail to you if you like or pm it to you.

check for the main idea on my forsale page at http://www.endofthelinefarm.com/forsale.htm


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

ADGA has soemthing like that? I dind't know that. Do you have a link for it? You can see my policy on the For Sale page of my site.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks Sarah!

I don't know if there is a link, but I found it in the ADGA 2007 Guide Book. XIX. RECOMMENDED TRADE PRACTICES FOR MEMBERS Page 121.

I hope that helps!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks, I'll check that out 
You ever read through the whole guidebook? There's a lot of interesting stuff in there!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Not yet....it gets me confused sometimes. But anyways, I am supposed to....atleast that is what one lady told me if I want to compete and do well in Showmanship on a National Level. She told me "If you could read it once a month that would be good....if you could read it once a week that would be better." I though HOLY COW!  She said she had her son do that and you could open up the guide and ask him what is on page whatever and he could quote the whole thing!!! :shock: I certainly have a long way to go!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey, if its going to make you a better breeder.........


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Yeah, I know. And.....you know what? I haven't gotten first place in Showmanship at my Co. Fair, yet. And I started 4-H in 2002! I think it is about time I finally WIN!! Woo Hoo!  :lol: :roll:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL I can't wait till mom and I start showing next year, I've only shown once, it wasn't my goat, and I placed 2nd to last but I still had a really good time  My little Gertie could have kicked butt in that class.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Usually when I show for someone...I usually do pretty good! I showed Lil' Dutch Eclair(LaMancha) in 2005 at a small Co. Fair(not ours) and got GCH with her. Eclair is now a CH, but since that show was so small...I do not know if she picked up a milking leg there or not. Then last year I showed my now 4-H advisors(they weren't my advisors at the time) dry yearling, Espresso(LaMancha), and she was rearing up and just being a genuine turd! :angry: Got GCH with her and she was almost BJDIS except she was a little on the small side for a yearling. Then this year I showed(same show) my advisors dry yearling, Comet(LaMancha), and she walked pretty good for me. She was GCH and BJDIS. Now....most of Jim's(my advisor) goats do not like me for some reason! He is anti-Nubian and is always making fun of my Nubians, so he tells me they(the goats) smell eared goats and they don't like it! :roll: Finally this year I was able to GCH twice, RGCH once and almost BJDIS with my OWN goats!!! :dance: YIPPEE! :leap:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL I'm still learning how to set goats up and such all the pics I have on my site were taken before I knew how to set a goat up. And the prettiest ones never behave  lol


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Yes...I know what you mean!! Libby, who named GCH Jr. Nubian at the Ohio State Fair Youth Show, likes to set up like a Walker Horse!! Front feet need to be place squarely _beneath_ you deary, not in front! And no...you cannot have your back feet clear behind you....just stand like I want you to stand! You look your best that way!! ARGH! It's almost always a fight with her!

Okay, back to original subject. I found a website that I like the policy....which includes a bred doe policy and I've been looking for that! Also found out ADGA has Bill of Sale papers. Going to go and call right now to see what all it contains....


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I have bill of sale papers, never use them though.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Okay...here is our Sale Terms! It is still under construction. Let me know if you see something you think I need to change or add!!

â€¢	DEPOSITS: We do not take deposits on unborn kids. Instead if you see a breeding(s) that you like, please contact us with the breeding(s) you are interested in, whether you want a doe or a buck, and your contact info. We will then put you on the waiting list in the order that your request was received. Once the kid(s) of your interest are born, you will be notified within 48 hours of birth. You are then to get back to us within 48 hours to verify that you want the kid(s) and are to send out a $50 deposit for each kid immediately to the following address: 
* Jolene and Jacque Seigneur
XXXXX XX XX X
Wauseon, OH 43567*
We will then notify you of the arrival of the deposit(s). In the unlikely event that the kid(s) you have put a deposit on dies, we will refund your deposit in full or apply it to another kid that is available. Please be advised that _*there will be no refunds on cancelled orders.*_

â€¢	DESCRIPTION: Description of animals who are offered for sale will be as accurately presented as possible. It will be understood that the Buyer examined and was satisfied with the quality and condition of the animal upon taking the animal into his/her possession and removing the animal from our farm. Since we cannot possibly have any control over how animals are managed once leaving our possession, it will also be understood that, upon the animal leaving this property, all liabilities and responsibilities for the animal immediately transfer to the Buyer.

â€¢	PRICES SUBJECT TO CHANGE: Prices for kids without deposits and/or â€œOpen Doesâ€ are subject to change once the kid is 14 days old or the doe is bred.

â€¢	PAYMENT: Payments must be in: cash, money order, or PayPal. If using PayPal, 3% will be added to cover PayPal charges. _NOTE: We do NOT except checks!_

â€¢	BALANCE/PICKUP: Full balance is due when you pick up your goat(s). If goat(s) is/are not picked up within 2 weeks after being notified that the goat(s) is/are ready to leave our farm, a boarding fee of $1.00 per day for weaned kids and dry stock, and $2.00 per day for kids still on milk and milkers will be applied after that time. Any and all â€œoutstanding moniesâ€ must be satisfied prior to the goat(s) leaving our farm. Please be advised, however, that *there will be no refunds on cancelled orders.*

â€¢	BREEDERS' RIGHT: We, as the breeder, reserve the right to retain any and all kids even if the kid has been reserved.

â€¢	KIDS: Kids must be picked up no later than 4 weeks of age unless prior arrangements have been made. Depending upon time constraints, arrangements may be possible to have kids raised to weaning for an additional fee.

â€¢	TRANSPORTATION: Arrangements & expenses (vet checks & health certificates, etc.) are the SOLE responsibility of the Buyer.

â€¢	GUARANTEES: Goats of our breeding are guaranteed to be reproductively sound. We abide by the rules set forth by the American Dairy Goat Association, as defined under Section XIX, Recommended Trade Practices For Members, Subsection B and D, as written in the ADGA Guidebook which can be reviewed on their website here: http://www.adga.org/2004-trade-practice.html#98 Any goat that is found to be otherwise will be replaced. The defective goat must be returned to our farm within the allotted time-frame and must be accompanied by registration paper(s) and a signed statement written by a licensed veterinarian who examined the goat and diagnosed the problem as congenital in origin. In the event that said defective goat is residing on a farm where distance proves to be an issue, other arrangements will be made for a replacement.

â€¢	SALE OF BRED DOES: We abide by the rules set forth by the American Dairy Goat Association, with a doe being sold as â€œa bred doeâ€ as defined under Section XIX, Recommended Trade Practices For Members, Subsection E, as written in the ADGA Guidebook and can be reviewed on their website here: http://www.adga.org/2004-trade-practice.html#98 At the time of purchase, Buyer will sign a statement that no bucks from the breeding will be registered unless agreed upon after dam and son(s) are assessed to be of the quality worthy of adding those genetics to the gene pool. Upon those kidsâ€™ birth, Buyer will notify Seller/Breeder. Contingent upon the offspring meeting the necessary criteria for registry with ADGA and the criteria Breeder/Seller deems necessary to act as breeding stock, Breeder/Seller will provide the appropriate paper work to register said kid(s) at no additional expense to Buyer.

â€¢	DISCOUNTS: We offer a 10% discount for 4-H and FFA, multiple purchases and to â€œrepeat customersâ€. These discounts will not apply if the transaction includes trade items or if we are providing transport assistance.

P.S. Sarah I guess there is a link to see the Recommended Trade Practices For Members!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sounds like a good policy. Now did you contact the person who you are taking this from? it is always nice to get their permission before using it as your own.

Do you want your address on The Goat Spot? if not XXXXX it out.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I X'd out my address. I haven't contacted the lady. I know her, so I don't think she would really care, but I can email her, however, it will more than likely take her forever to email back....VERY busy lady!!! LOL!! It isn't exactly like hers....I edited a lot of it...


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I emailed my friend. She said she didn't care. She is also going to send my her statement/contract she always has buyers sign!  I wasn't thinking....it is not kidding season right now, so she probably isn't as busy as she normally would be. :roll: :lol: Oh and BTW she is the one who owns CH Lit'l Dutch Eclair...


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the link!
Whose the breeder?(herdname) Just wanna see if I recognize it :wink:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Lost Nation. She has LaManchas, Toggs, and Grade/Experimental. She also has a website, if you want to see it let me know...


----------



## debpnigerians (Oct 20, 2007)

If I might put in my two cents' worth.....you might want to specify that BOTTLE BABIES must be picked up at four weeks of age, or arrangements must be made to keep them til weaning, etc......we can't assume buyers know anything about goats until they PROVE they do. I've had people tell me that they wanted to pick thier kid up at 2 weeks, and it didn't need to be on any kind of milk, right ? Just grain and hay? (Needless to say, they got a fast course in Goats 101!!!!!!)


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Good thinking!! Thanks!


----------



## prairiewolf (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.geocities.com/prairiewolf75/forsalepage.html

You can find our sale terms here. They are probably a little different than other people's terms because we sell goats "as is" in our terms in an effort to protect ourselves from that one in a million "crazy" buyer that is out there, ya know. :lol: Whatever your terms are you need to make sure people read them, I am surprised at how sometimes it seems like people inquire about our goats from our sales page and still it seems like they did not read the sale terms at all.

I keep having people expect us to deliver goats very long distances for free (The last guy asked if we would deliver one goat over 300miles one way and when I said sure..for the cost of gas only (I thought that was pretty darn reasonable!) he then asked if we would then meet half-way. That is still over 150 miles! That is like $60 in gas with a truck and trailer up there and back! And it states right at the bottom of our sales page we can't deliver for free! So sometimes I think people aren't really reading these terms, even when they are right on the same page in plain print, so you might want to have a place where people can print off your terms of sale, sign it and send it to you with their deposit? Just a thought!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh, I've heard of her! She has nice goats


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Prairwolf that is just what I am going to do this year with my buyers. 

I plan to e-mail it to anyone interested in putting a deposit on a goat and then when they put a deposit down they have to sign the agreement then. That way they know full well what is expected before giving the deposit.


----------

